# للبيع / شاحنة فولفو fh16 580 موديل: 2007 رقم العرض : 382078‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة فولفو FH16 580

موديل: 2007

الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه: 183,505كم

رقم العرض : 382078

 وقود ديزل

القوه : 580حصان

اورو4

اول تسجيل:مايو2007

المحاور:3

6x4 

سوســــــــت

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

انتريدر

تحتوي على ريتردر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 335الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء












​


----------

